# LINCOLN LOCK UP



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

THE FIRST LINCOLN IS MINE AND THE SECOND LINCOLN IS A PIC I GOT OFF OF LAYITLOW. I WANT TO KNOW HOW DO YOU GET IT TO LOCK UP THAT HIGH???
I HAVE 8'S IN THE FRONT WITH SOME SMALL SPRINGS THAT HAVE LIKE 3 OR 4 TURNS. WHERE IF I DROP IT IT HITS THE GROUND. WHAT DO I NEED TO GET IT TO LOCK UP THAT HIGH. IF SOMEONE COULD PLZ LET ME KNOW THANKS.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

im going to say the 2nd pic has a full stack spring :happysad:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Feb 9 2010, 09:59 PM~16565635
> *im going to say the 2nd pic has a full stack spring  :happysad:
> *


is that how i can get it that high?? cause i heard it can get that high if you get the extended ball joints?? :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the spindles have been changed out...cuz whether or not theres a half stack or a full stack the suspension is gonna travel the same exact distance...that lock up i believe the spindles have been changed if not the upper A arms as well


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 9 2010, 11:09 PM~16565766
> *is that how i can get it that high?? cause i heard it can get that high if you get the extended ball joints?? :dunno:
> *



no balljoint ext goting to do that .......kingfish is right,,,,,,, spindle off a caddi???>>> :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

yea for sure, gm spindles. if you do the whole caddy spindle swap youll get up that high.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIES. I'LL TRY THE GM SPINDLE SWAP. :thumbsup:


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

mine locks up high and i did the 90 towncar spindal swap , i got a 95 towncar and the balljoint extender set it at a inch 2 inch to much and u will wear tires fast ls montes lock up high as hell too i love that high lock up!


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

mine locks up that high with the stock spindles. just put the balljoint extenders at 2 inches and it looks just like that. but the high lock up is not my taste, i keep them at 1 inch.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Feb 11 2010, 08:39 AM~16581494
> *mine locks up that high with the stock spindles. just put the balljoint extenders at 2 inches and it looks just like that.  but the high lock up is not my taste, i keep them at 1 inch.
> *


I kind of figuered they would with the extenders. This is good to know, im gonna keep mine at 1 inch too. Thanks


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by white link 93+Feb 9 2010, 08:59 PM~16565635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by white link 93_@Feb 9 2010, 10:32 PM~16567294
> *no balljoint ext goting to do that .......kingfish is right,,,,,,, spindle off a caddi???>>> :0
> *


i believe the spindle is the same size or the lincolns is a bit bigger. i do not believe it changes things.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

if you use the extenders AND mount the ball joints on the bottom side you will achieve a very high lockup like that but if you ever hop at all its not recommended


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL YOU HOMIES FOR THE DIFFERENT IDEAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

i see u got a sway bar get rid of it and u could take the a-arm bump stops out to gain a high lock up . i left mine in so it would be quite locking up


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by super chipper_@Feb 12 2010, 10:17 PM~16597702
> *i see u got a sway bar  get rid of it and u could take the a-arm bump stops out to gain a high lock up . i left mine in so it would be quite locking up
> *


is it safe if i take out the sway bar??


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

mine is off and i do notice a minimum swerve but only when its locked up and drving on the highway, but as far as safety i been having it like that for 3yrs and no problem. :0 are you going with the spindle swap or balljoint extensions?


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Feb 13 2010, 10:28 AM~16600906
> *mine is off and i do notice a minimum swerve but only when its locked up and drving on the highway, but as  far as safety i been having it like that for 3yrs and no problem.  :0  are you going with the spindle swap or balljoint extensions?
> *


i think i might just do the balljoint extensions.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 13 2010, 07:04 PM~16603485
> *i think i might just do the balljoint extensions.
> *


This is one of the guys cars from down here with the extension's....Im going to be ordering a set real soon for my car


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 13 2010, 07:56 PM~16604170
> *This is one of the guys cars from down here with the extension's....Im going to be ordering a set real soon for my car
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT LOOKS LIKE MINE ALMOST BUT WITH TINT AND A HIGHER LOCK UP. :biggrin: 
DO YOU KNOW WHAT SIZE SPRINGS HE GOTS??
CUZ MY LINCOLN HAS SOME SMALL A** SPRINGS :biggrin: MINE ONLY HAVE LIKE 3 OR 4 TURNS. I THINK THEY'RE SMALLER THAN THE PRE-CUT ONES.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

where do u get balljoint extenders at....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 14 2010, 06:56 PM~16612244
> *where do u get balljoint extenders at....
> *


Black Magic should have their complete kit out !!!! $200.....


----------



## yaboirimp (Sep 5, 2008)

u extend ur a-arms, and put 5-6 turns of big coils on it. it will work fine. but it wont lower all the way to the ground to lay.


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Feb 14 2010, 07:56 PM~16612244
> *where do u get balljoint extenders at....
> *


black magic, kool aid has them too i think. got mine at Empire Customs


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

when you do the extenders your prob gonna want to cut about1-1/8 inch off the backside of the extender and run it at a 1" extention...2" looks sick but chews up the tires faster than you could believe..I set mine at 1" trimmed a lil off the backside and they work great!!!you cand o the higher lockup by mounting the ball joint under the extender instead of on top but it will be putting alot of force on all the wrong places so I wouldnt recommend it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 14 2010, 07:14 PM~16611139
> *DAMN IT LOOKS LIKE MINE ALMOST BUT WITH TINT AND A HIGHER LOCK UP.  :biggrin:
> DO YOU KNOW WHAT SIZE SPRINGS HE GOTS??
> CUZ MY LINCOLN HAS SOME SMALL A** SPRINGS  :biggrin: MINE ONLY HAVE LIKE 3 OR 4 TURNS. I THINK THEY'RE SMALLER THAN THE PRE-CUT ONES.
> *


iLL FOUND OUT FOR YOU...BLACK MAGIC & KOOLAID SALES THAM


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 9 2010, 07:54 PM~16565547
> *THE FIRST LINCOLN IS MINE AND THE SECOND LINCOLN IS A PIC I GOT OFF OF LAYITLOW. I WANT TO KNOW HOW DO YOU GET IT TO LOCK UP THAT HIGH???
> I HAVE 8'S IN THE FRONT WITH SOME SMALL SPRINGS THAT HAVE LIKE 3 OR 4 TURNS. WHERE IF I DROP IT IT HITS THE GROUND. WHAT DO I NEED TO GET IT TO LOCK UP THAT HIGH. IF SOMEONE COULD PLZ LET ME KNOW THANKS.
> 
> ...


90 SPINDLE AND UPPER A ARM SWAP WITH A 3INCH EXTENSION 








FORSALE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Feb 15 2010, 10:59 PM~16622993
> *90 SPINDLE AND UPPER A ARM SWAP WITH A 3INCH EXTENSION
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE. 
IF I HAD THE MONEY I WOULD SCOOP IT UP FROM YOU. :biggrin:


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 15 2010, 09:31 PM~16621974
> *iLL FOUND OUT FOR YOU...BLACK MAGIC & KOOLAID SALES THAM
> *


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE.  
YEAH I SEEN THAT ON ANOTHER THREAD THAT BLACK MAGIC HAS THEM.


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

this is my 94 i put 1987 ltc spindles. i put kool aid's ball joint extenders set at 2 inch with a turn cut off on the springs


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Feb 16 2010, 07:46 PM~16632162
> *this is my 94 i put 1987 ltc spindles. i put kool aid's ball joint extenders set at 2 inch with a turn cut off on the springs
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT LINC IS SICK AS HELL. I LOVE IT. :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 9 2010, 06:54 PM~16565547
> *THE FIRST LINCOLN IS MINE AND THE SECOND LINCOLN IS A PIC I GOT OFF OF LAYITLOW. I WANT TO KNOW HOW DO YOU GET IT TO LOCK UP THAT HIGH???
> I HAVE 8'S IN THE FRONT WITH SOME SMALL SPRINGS THAT HAVE LIKE 3 OR 4 TURNS. WHERE IF I DROP IT IT HITS THE GROUND. WHAT DO I NEED TO GET IT TO LOCK UP THAT HIGH. IF SOMEONE COULD PLZ LET ME KNOW THANKS.
> 
> ...



MAN I GOT MY SAME SPINDLES IN MY TOWN CAR MY SHIT LOCK UP PRETTY HIGH IN THE FRONT I JUST THREW IN A FULL STACK


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

MAN WHAT U NEED TO DO IS GO FIND THE FELLOW THAT LIFTED THIS RIDE APPARENTLY DUDE CAN MAKE UR FRONT LOCK UP AS HIGH AS UR BACK LOL


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> this is my 94 i put 1987 ltc spindles. i put kool aid's ball joint extenders set at 2 inch with a turn cut off on the springs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 19 2010, 10:56 AM~16660477
> *MAN I GOT MY SAME SPINDLES IN MY TOWN CAR MY SHIT LOCK UP PRETTY HIGH IN THE FRONT  I JUST THREW IN A FULL STACK
> 
> 
> ...


HOW LOW DOES IT GO THO??


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 19 2010, 10:59 AM~16660507
> *MAN WHAT U NEED TO DO IS GO FIND THE FELLOW THAT LIFTED THIS RIDE  APPARENTLY DUDE CAN MAKE UR FRONT LOCK UP AS HIGH AS UR BACK LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 20 2010, 09:24 AM~16669933
> *HOW LOW DOES IT GO THO??
> *



it doesnt go low it looks like its stock when its laid it goes low enuff for me to get high enuff though lol


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 19 2010, 09:56 AM~16660477
> *MAN I GOT MY SAME SPINDLES IN MY TOWN CAR MY SHIT LOCK UP PRETTY HIGH IN THE FRONT  I JUST THREW IN A FULL STACK
> 
> 
> ...



so do you have ball joint extenders??? I got 93 spidal swap on my 99 Lincoln and I want a high lock up in the front


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 20 2010, 08:14 PM~16672841
> *it doesnt  go low  it looks like its stock when its laid  it goes low enuff for me to get high enuff though  lol
> 
> 
> ...


oh lol. that's a clean ass lincoln u got.


----------



## LUCKY619 (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 16 2010, 05:35 PM~16632041
> *THANKS FOR THE INFO HOMIE.
> IF I HAD THE MONEY I WOULD SCOOP IT UP FROM YOU.  :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THAT LINCOLN AND WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ssilly_@Feb 20 2010, 05:35 PM~16672969
> *so do you have ball joint extenders??? I got 93 spidal swap on my 99 Lincoln and I want a high lock up in the front
> *


this is what i have but peep we made them ourself we took a plasma cutter and made the design (WE COPYIED IT FROM MY HOMIES SET HE BOUGHT) it has a 13 degree bend on it a machince shop did that 4 us then we plated the a-arm mount cus them suckers bend like its nothing (I GOT A SET OF 90 A-ARMS EXTENDED 2 INCHES IF UR INTERESTED ) BUT BLACK MAJIC, EMPIRE , GOT THE EXTENDERS IF U DONT WANT TO GO THE 90 ROUTE


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 20 2010, 05:38 PM~16672989
> *oh lol. that's a clean ass lincoln u got.
> *



thanks homie iM up in Sacramento, ca here is a pic of her park next to BIG UCE KITA'S LAC MY PLATES SAY STR8SKY cus thats what i hit I HAD A 90 2 one of my members picked it up WE PAINTED IT IN MY GARAGE IM A TOWNCAR MAN MY GURL IS A BIG BODY GURL LOL


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 20 2010, 10:45 PM~16673810
> *thanks homie  iM up in Sacramento, ca  here is a pic of her park next to BIG UCE KITA'S LAC  MY PLATES SAY  STR8SKY  cus thats what i hit  I HAD A 90 2 one of my members picked it up  WE PAINTED IT IN MY GARAGE IM A TOWNCAR MAN  MY GURL IS A BIG BODY GURL LOL
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE DAMN WE ON OPPOSITE SIDES I'M IN DADE CITY FL. ABOVE TAMPA. :biggrin: I'M A LINCOLN MAN MYSELF TOO. THAT OLDER LINC IS CLEAN AS WELL.


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUCKY619_@Feb 20 2010, 10:34 PM~16673733
> *HOW MUCH YOU WANT FOR THAT LINCOLN AND WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED
> *


I'M NOT SELLING MINE IF UR TALKING TO ME.
THE GUY THAT SAID HIS IS FOR SALE I THINK LIVES IN TEXAS.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Feb 16 2010, 08:36 PM~16632059
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE.
> YEAH I SEEN THAT ON ANOTHER THREAD THAT BLACK MAGIC HAS THEM.
> *


TTT..I ant even going to front homie I for all about askin for you Ill let you know tommor for sure


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 2 2010, 11:29 PM~16778328
> *TTT..I ant even going to front homie I for all about askin for you Ill let you know tommor for sure
> *


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 4 2010, 10:31 PM~16799461
> *
> *



ordered my ball joint extenders from Black Magic 2 days ago...call them 1-866-624-4233


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Mar 11 2010, 12:28 PM~16859394
> *ordered my ball joint extenders from Black Magic 2 days ago...call them 1-866-624-4233
> *


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

CHECK OUT THE LOCK UP ON THIS ONE. :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN_@Mar 19 2010, 11:32 PM~16941726
> *CHECK OUT THE LOCK UP ON THIS ONE.  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


u need to step ur game up rodo


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

Question?? Some people are saying on here that a full stack and extensions will get you a high lock up. So how about bigger pistons up front with like 4 turns??? Would it be the same?? I wouldn't mind getting that high if I can still get low...


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 18 2010, 08:32 AM~18597528
> *Question??  Some people are saying on here that a full stack and extensions will get you a high lock up.  So how about bigger pistons up front with like 4 turns???  Would it be the same??  I wouldn't mind getting that high if I can still get low...
> *


Not really the same cuz then your wheel might hit the fender.


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D-D-DJ GORDO_@Sep 18 2010, 06:26 PM~18599312
> *Not really the same cuz then your wheel might hit the fender.
> *


What do you mean it will hit the fender? 4 turns will not go low enough and hit the fender if that's what you mean...?


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 18 2010, 06:46 PM~18599404
> *What do you mean it will hit the fender?  4 turns will not go low enough and hit the fender if that's what you mean...?
> *


ttt


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Sep 18 2010, 10:32 AM~18597528
> *Question??  Some people are saying on here that a full stack and extensions will get you a high lock up.  So how about bigger pistons up front with like 4 turns???  Would it be the same??  I wouldn't mind getting that high if I can still get low...
> *


it may work but i think under to much weight the cylinder will bend...maybe just 4 lay n play but i wouldnt recomend it for hoppin


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

rodolfo call me wen u got a chnce bro ill let u know how u can get it high and lay low with out havin to go thru alota money and desmadre... the right way


----------



## omar.soto96 (Jul 31, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Kdraulics (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDizdDV2iaE


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 27 2010, 12:56 AM~19172533
> *it may work but i think under to much weight the cylinder will bend...maybe just 4 lay n play but i wouldnt recomend it for hoppin
> *


It's lay n play...I have 3 turns of spring up front so it gets REAL low...I see alot of lincolns with real high lockups like the big bodies I just never get straight answers on what to do??


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RollinX151_@Nov 27 2010, 01:04 PM~19174699
> *It's lay n play...I have 3 turns of spring up front so it gets REAL low...I see alot of lincolns with real high lockups like the big bodies I just never get straight answers on what to do??
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

TTT :drama:


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)




----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

southsyde64 said:


> View attachment 636766
> View attachment 636767


HELL OF A LOCK UP DOES IT HOP:biggrin:


----------



## southsyde64 (May 15, 2009)

shystie69 said:


> HELL OF A LOCK UP DOES IT HOP:biggrin:


not yet....but had to redo the back suspension. So just went all the way off the bat...


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

southsyde64 said:


> not yet....but had to redo the back suspension. So just went all the way off the bat...


orale thas was up carnal looking firme


----------

